# Betta Colors Before and After



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here you can share all your betta's color-morphing skills!
I noticed Recently that Aristotle didn't look the same as he did when I first had him. I realized that was because his fins had turned completely blue, rather than being blue with white splotches as before! Here's a little timelapse:

Before:









Midway:









After (w/flash)









I also noticed his rays aren't as spikey as they used to be.  Oh well.
Also, his face looks a little 'dirty.' What's up with that?


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles,
beginning:








Mid way:








Now:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Dizzy before and after


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Fleury before:









After:









Hugo before: 









After:









Now the white on his face is only left on his gill covers, but he's swimming around too fast for me to get a good pic. 

Armand before: (see my avatar)

After:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

*John Locke's progression*

















to be continued......


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

MJoy! Did you get your betta on AB?! I think I saw him and was SO close to buying him.

OP You may have a tail biter. Or check your decor. They maybe shredding his rays.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> MJoy! Did you get your betta on AB?! I think I saw him and was SO close to buying him.
> 
> .


 Yep back in September i believe it was


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> Yep back in September i believe it was



awh
you beat me to him. I knew i should nabbed him! Hubby was being too slow with giving me the okay.
I bet his colors keep you on your toes. Now I have to show to hubby.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> MJoy! Did you get your betta on AB?! I think I saw him and was SO close to buying him.
> 
> OP You may have a tail biter. Or check your decor. They maybe shredding his rays.


I think he's probably biting if anything, he did have a bad run-in with old decor that left a hole in his dorsal which has since healed. The stone decoration isn't rough and the plants are rubbery. I'll have to start him on some salt.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O such beautiful marble's you guys!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh! I just have to share how my Sholto has been changing!
He is a HMDbT. And yes, these are all of him.

Pic 1: The night I got him. 6/3/2012
Pic 2: Also night I got him.
Pic 3: Taken 6/8/2012
Pic 4: 6/12/2012
Pic 5: 6/13/2012
Pic 6: Today 6/15/2012


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dalmatian!!!! I'd totally call him one of the puppies names from 101 Dalmatians


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I named him Shilto after a character in a series I read. ^_^ That is also how Uther, Frost, Doyle, and Fflur got their names.
Sholto definitely started a dalmatian. Now though... lol He intrigues me to say the least. I will be attempting a spawn with him in the near future.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Enkil said:


> I named him Shilto after a character in a series I read. ^_^ That is also how Uther, Frost, Doyle, and Fflur got their names.
> Sholto definitely started a dalmatian. Now though... lol He intrigues me to say the least. I will be attempting a spawn with him in the near future.



I know that series :-D


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So you understand my madness. XD Been trying to match up the rest of them with names.


----------

